# sick of using braided



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

i got my first spool of braided line, power pro 10lb test, with my reel back in january. i didn't have any problems with it until two months ago, when i was on the water and a massive knot caused me to lose over half of my spool. i picked up another spool and the same thing happened a few weeks later. i'm done using braided line and was wondering what you guys use on your spinning reels, my current set up is an ugly stik lite with a daiwa exceler 1500.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some things amiss here, I use 10#power pro for yrs now on eight different reels , and 10 erie outfits , never had a problem. guess it could happen, I,d look at your reel see if there something snaging the line.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you have to pack it on tight ....imo if you try to cast to hard it will happen ..i use it for top water and when it try to just get that 10 feet it happens to me...when it does happen just reel about 4 or 5 turns with your thumb on your spool first ..then pull it out i have had the same power pro on my reels for 3 years now .hope this helps


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with the hard cast theory. My buddy gets wind knots because he swings it like a mutha. (i use braid almost exclusively. I also use pfluger reels< don't know if the reels make a difference, but it might.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Operator error? I have used it on spinning and bait casting as well as trolling reels for 10 years and have not had anything close to what you described. If you allow any degree of loose line on the spool or any line twist, you will have problems. Close the bail by hand and apply some tension to the line when starting a retrieve on a baitcaster. Always use a swivel when trolling spinner type lures. Based on what you vaguely describe. it sounds like a combination of loose spool line plus twist. The lighter pound test braid is much more prone to problems than the heavier (30 to 50#) line.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

If you don't use a swivel, you get twists in your line which will give you trouble.
Every so often I let the line out behind the boat with nothing tied to it, then reel it all back in. Gets the line back in tight and straight.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Also on a spinner, I do not fill the spool all the way, only about 3/4 full so it doesn't slip or blow off the spool while casting. 
There is a "New" reel that is made to SUPPOSEDLY deal with these issues...it's called The Wave!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I've had significant issues with braid line-knots on any/all reels under $100.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

You might want to take a look at Berkely's new "Nanofil". It's not a braid but it's fused some way out of Dyneema fibers designed specifically for spinning. Do a search here. There have been several threads about it. BTW it might not be the perfect spinning line but it gets close.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

i looked up nanofil on cabellas and it's more expensive than braid, anybody use flouro on a spinning reel? what are the differences between flouro and mono? any differences in strength or sensitivity?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

floro is the best of both worlds, just make sure you buy high quality and small diameter. you wont be happy with it if you use anything bigger then a 6lb diameter. look for line in the 8lb range with a 6lb diameter. diameter is the key


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I own zero reels over $100,spool it to where I spool mono or flouro,and chuck my stuff like a mutha and I have very little problems. The only time I'll have an issue is if I get in a hurry and forget to use a swivel on the types of lures that need one.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd run far away from FC on spinning reels. Talk about completely unmanageable.

If you are not using braid, then a good nylon mono is great on spinning reels. Sufix Siege is a good line. So is Sunline Super Natural.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> I'd run far away from FC on spinning reels. Talk about completely unmanageable.
> 
> If you are not using braid, then a good nylon mono is great on spinning reels. Sufix Siege is a good line. So is Sunline Super Natural.


All I really use is FC on spinning....love it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> All I really use is FC on spinning....love it
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i do as well. 6 and 8lb seaguar invisx. i dont find it un-managable at all. if you spool it correctly and you manually flip your bail over after casting, its no diff then mono.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Just wondering,are you using any backing,or are you just spooling your reel with braid only? Here's the setup I use for my spinning reels,a bit pricey,but extremely sensitive and I never have problems.My main line is Power Pro Hi-Vis Yellow braid 8# test,and to that I tie on a 7' leader of 8# Seaguar Tatsu fluoro.I use a double-uni knot to connect the two.The one poster is correct,the better quality the reel is,the less trouble you will have with it.Lower end reels do work well with both mono and fluoro lines,but a lot of them do have problems with braid,especially lower test pound braid.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

When I'm not using Fireline on my spinning reels, I use Pline Fluoroclear in 8 Lb test. To take out the memory after spooling I fill a coffee cup with the hottest tapwater I can still dip my finger into, drop the filled spool in for a few minutes and I don't have issues with line twist. I haven't lost a fish from doing this either although I would never use boiling water as I'm sure it would have a negative effect.
Good Luck with whatever suggestion you try, some of these guys are tourney fisherman and they are making good recommendations, not inexpensive one but good none the less.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Also on a spinner, I do not fill the spool all the way, only about 3/4 full so it doesn't slip or blow off the spool while casting.
> There is a "New" reel that is made to SUPPOSEDLY deal with these issues...it's called The Wave!


I do the same thing with putting line on my spinning reels. Im currently using a Browning Ambassador with 10# Spider Wire. I have no issues. I also use small swivels so my line doesnt twist up, its crucial if youre one of them power casters such as myself. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Just wondering,are you using any backing,or are you just spooling your reel with braid only? Here's the setup I use for my spinning reels,a bit pricey,but extremely sensitive and I never have problems.My main line is Power Pro Hi-Vis Yellow braid 8# test,and to that I tie on a 7' leader of 8# Seaguar Tatsu fluoro.I use a double-uni knot to connect the two.The one poster is correct,the better quality the reel is,the less trouble you will have with it.Lower end reels do work well with both mono and fluoro lines,but a lot of them do have problems with braid,especially lower test pound braid.


Don't mean to hijack the thread but does the double uni knot ever get caught by your line guides and affect your casting distance/accuracy?


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I only use braid on one of my baitcast set ups. for my spinning reels i always use 8lbs triline, or on the lighter one reels
, 6lbs floro


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

JSykes3 said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread but does the double uni knot ever get caught by your line guides and affect your casting distance/accuracy?


 No,if you're using say a 7' rod,you tie your leader so the knot is a couple inches short of the first eyelet.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Most of the problem with braid is when you don't thumb your reel spool and you get that reverse and you get the line in a tangle. It may look simple but you end up pulling and sorting thru the thing forever. Looking at the spool it is hard to believe you could make a tangle like that even if you tried and even small tangles are bad. Some tangles look as if i cut my line a put it back under another loop. It is a tough lesson but, overall i like braid when i need that extra strength.


----------



## dinows (Aug 20, 2011)

if you ever fish in the ocean braided line is the only way to go


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

My only issue with braided is maybe once or twice a night I'll just have a random 2-4" piece unspool itself, 20-30 yards through my spool, and wrap around the top of the spinning reel. It just unravels from the middle for no reason. *shrugs*

Other than that, no issues. 

I'm what you would call a "power caster" I guess.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Harbor Hunter said:


> No,if you're using say a 7' rod,you tie your leader so the knot is a couple inches short of the first eyelet.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I use 8lb Berkley Vanish fluorocarbon and NEVER have any problems. The stuff is super sensitive and can handle just about any fish. Biggest fish I ever landed usin it was a 12lb sheephead. I usually just fish for bass though so no worries lol


----------

